#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  >  如果你可以選擇，你會選擇住在北極極地還是森林

## 野生狼

我會選擇森林，那裡的物資應該會比極地還要多，也許會比較容易生存下去

----------


## 峰峰

我也是森林
跟你的想法一樣~
不過狼在雪地奔跑是很美的畫面，可以的話希望有交界處XDD
這樣可以來回奔跑

----------


## 雷貝

我也是會選擇森林 :jcdragon-drool: 

我同樣也認為狼在雪地奔跑是很美的畫面，所以可能會選擇那種飄著雪的針葉林

然後在森林裡面和精靈成為朋友.......咦？

----------


## 小月狼

我會選擇極地因為我的毛是白色的容易被發現如果在森林
再加上我覺得雪景是十分之美麗的一群狼族雪地奔跑
QQ  :wuffer_howl:  :jcdragon-hi:

----------


## 野生狼

狼在雪地奔跑的確是很美的畫面,如果要來回奔跑的話,也許在山上或是緯度高一點的的地方會有交界處
感謝各位狼友的回覆

----------


## 缪里

啊我的想法和峰峰一樣！
大概就是有雪山然後山腳有森林瀑布湖泊之類的
雪山後面的山區也都是雪w
然後冬季的時候會下雪哦？覆蓋大半個森林這樣子
樹的種類也有很多山腳是針葉樹葉那種類型
靠近森林邊緣則是那種楓叶樹，啊秋天會落葉很漂亮w都是金黃的一片w

----------


## tobyhokh

森林吧，森林比較舒服。雪地要找食物比較困難，而且日夜氣溫相差好大。

----------

